
 Beta of "a startup" I'm working on: Billable. Easy invoicing. - pistoriusp
http://billable.co.za
======
davidedicillo
First thing I notice is that your site remind me of this demo that Chris Coyer
published on his website: <http://css-tricks.com/examples/EditableInvoice/>

What would your app offer beside a single editable page?

~~~
pistoriusp
Yup, absolutely his idea inspired me. It was the single creative element that
made me realise that I can make invoicing a bit better than the other folks.

Besides a history and autocompletion... I can't think of anything else to
improve this app.

~~~
grigory
Are you planning on adding PDF export? Or, at least, something like "email
this invoice"? I don't interact with my clients in person, so just the ability
to print an invoice is clearly not enough to make me use your app.

~~~
pistoriusp
Yup.

------
MJR
How would this be different than any of the other online invoicing apps out
there?

...Freshbooks, Invoice Machine, Less Accounting, Billing Orchard, CashBoard,
BlinkSale, Bill My Clients, Harvest, Invoices Made Easy, Simply Bill, Simply
Invoices... There are a lot of options in this space.

~~~
mburney
I have tried a couple of those and they had too many features for me --
overcomplicated.

~~~
laktek
Try CurdBee(<http://curdbee.com>), if you want simple, but not a toy invoicing
solution ;)

------
delano
I like that everything is on the first page. Is it going to stay that way?

~~~
proexploit
I love this idea. With everything on the front page, immediately usable, it
would be my first choice for invoicing. If you add required user accounts and
a huge site around it, I've got no reason to switch (optional user accounts
obviously wouldn't bother me and I think some people would want them).

~~~
pistoriusp
Once I've got the PDF generation done I'll work on this next.

------
marksands07
<http://billmebob.com/> has been around for a while and seems to work fine for
me. You need to find and implement a reason for me to switch, but I like what
you have so far!

------
punnned
Great Idea.

I actually needed something like this a while ago. started using intuit's
Billing Manager.

Suggestions: Tax options, custom logo, and pdf generation. Also predictive
text on previously used line items stored in cache might be handy.

------
pistoriusp
I've still got a ton to implement; but I would love some feedback!

~~~
dotcoma
I would appreciate if I could also change the words INVOICE, Invoice #, Date,
Item, Description etc. - you know, it would be useful for those of us living
in non English-speaking countries :)

~~~
tomjen3
You can already do that now.

~~~
dotcoma
only the INVOICE at the top - or am I doing something wrong?

------
J-L
add computation of U.S. sales tax/GB VAT/DE Umsatzsteuer/...

------
dpatru
So how will you make money from this site?

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm not sure yet. I was thinking of maintaining it at as free service to
provide advertising for my pay for products and any other products that I
launch in the future.

------
ElbertF
It would be nice if it could remember my changes (company name, address).
Perhaps save them and provide or short URL or update URL in real time
(/#field=value&field2=value2) so it's bookmarkable. Being able to add custom
fields to the top would be good too (client number for instance).

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm using local storage; when you leave the page it should remember all that
information - As soon as I've got the user accounts down I'll make it happen.

------
count
The first time a visitor shows up on the site, maybe have a box hanging over
the middle (light-box style - darken the content of the page), explaining you
can just edit in place, no accounts, etc.

It feels...weird to be able to do all that without logging in, especially for
this kind of data/form.

------
jmcnevin
There was an OS X app that does something similar to this called Billable, but
they recently renamed the app Profit Train. Not sure if that's something that
should be on your radar or not as you move forward.

------
charlesdm
Looks clean. What is the reason you went with a .co.za domain?

~~~
pistoriusp
Just to expand on this a bit - The South African webspace is a not very
interesting and maybe a bit dead; we have a few gems and I would like to add
my own voice to that.

Also... I'm looking for very rich South African clients :)

------
admorphit
Awesome instant interaction - though for me to switch, I'd still want an
account so I needn't fill out the generic info each time.

------
furyg3
There is very nice piece of mac software which does what you're doing... and
unfortunately has the same name :(

------
adziki
it seems like a nice sub-component of a larger CRM website. Would your startup
offer any further functions for a small business?

~~~
pistoriusp
Yeah, we want to do a ton of apps in a similar fashion. Supremely focused on
getting things done in the simplest way.

------
smysore
what is the longer term vision for the product? what's the next feature that
you're planning?

